# Selling the babies.



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

How much do you get when you sell your P babies? I would be interested in hearing what everyone gets $ wise and for what size they sell them at. I've been offered $1 each when they get dime size from a lfs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd tell em 2 dollars. they're going to jack that price up to 8-10 bucks for retail.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

I only paid 4 bucks a piece for mine at 3/4" from the lfs. But I would still try and get $2...


----------

